# any business owners on here?



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

what kind of business do you have ?


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

*business owners*

Rob,
I run a catering company and my husband, dkdiver runs a dive charter company. Why are you asking?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah Rob, I do pretty much anything to do with the yard or property listed in my signature block below


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep, outpatient pediatric therapy clinics.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Yupper, I operate a few:
Broker/Owner of a Real Estate company (www.MyOnlineHouse.com)
Director/Owner if www.MilitaryHomeRewards.com that went nationwide this winter.
Of course, the Shark Fishing charter www.PensacolaSharkFishing.com 
In the process of kicking off a local (Pensacola area) employee benefits program
and I have a few other irons in the fire. Busy and Milti-Taskable......


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep, Promotional Products-Apparel-Printing-Marketing. I just started my company in July of 2010. I lost my job a few months after the spill. It appeared easier to start my own company and keep my existing clients as opposed to look for a job in this world we live in.

http://www.thelogomotion.com


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Started a floor cleaning business in 2006. My first customers were forum members. In fact most of my business is derived from the forum in way or another thru WOM.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes sir,, signature says it all,,,


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Photography/Web Development


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

kayak fishing guide... I have got some customers from the forum.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

we have a few getting ready to start another


----------



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

I am a web designer

www.coderchic.com

Thanks for the opportunity to put this out here!


----------



## gameon (May 19, 2010)

drywall going 12 years strong, not looking good lately little short brown guys hard to compete against. were still hangin in there though:thumbup:


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Inshore Charter Business!!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Aviation company - aircraft leasing

Risk Management, Safety, & Security company - consulting firm


----------



## Too Tall 2 (Aug 26, 2009)

General Contractor, usually do pre engineered steel buildings but hurricane shutters have been paying the bills lately.

Fred Humphreys
Humphreys Building Contracting, Inc


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

I own 2 strip clubs in North Alabama, looking to expand buisness and have been thinking about adding a west wing. If you are looking for part time or full it does not matter, we are hiring.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Owner / operator of a home improvement and handy man service.


----------



## mako 1 (May 31, 2008)

I own a heating and air company started in 1990


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Multiple websites mailorder company and a small lunch diner.


----------



## 2bbchinit (Aug 27, 2009)

Great post! I have a successful lawn and landscape company.always looking for a few new good customers too.loving it 12 years strong!!


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Tile & Stone installation company for 18 years this June. And now Sea Us Marine


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Not yet but opening my own fast-casual Cajun/Creole inspired restaurant. Cant wait, just trying to come up with a few more dollars or good partner.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*gulfside insurance inc, 862-8644. Best rates you will find an everything but life and health or workers comp.*


----------



## Go_Sic'm (Dec 28, 2007)

I own and operate an agricultural aerial application (cropdusting) and aerial photography business in central GA.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Go_Sic'm said:


> I own and operate an agricultural aerial application (cropdusting) and aerial photography business in central GA.


You dont know this guy do you?









:whistling:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I own a software company. It helps me fund my scuba habit.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I own a scuba habit, and am working on owning whackums' software company one fill at a time....


----------



## Go_Sic'm (Dec 28, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> You dont know this guy do you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Unfortunately that's how a lot of the general public perceives us as a bunch of crazy drunks. If you watch that movie again, notice that the old Stearman they use in the movie wasn't even set up for spraying. All he did was turn the smoker on (device that pumps oil into the exhaust to create smoke) when he flew across the field. No spray booms or spreader attached. That's Hollywood for you.


----------



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Owner // painting ,drywall and flooring, over three seperate companies 

managing partner // lic general contractor, complete costum homes and remodels // windows , doors, kitchens and baths.

estimates are always free, 16 years in pensacola. 
Service division has 490 rentals and growing daily
also particapate at www.MilitaryHomeRewards.com and find us in the yellow pages and yellow book

356-4363
456-9624
434-7571

fax 497-6915
[email protected]
Tom Villeneueve


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

Owner/operator Waldrop Building Repair LLC. Do all types of repair and maintenance work on residential and commercial properties. 13 yrs experience, been in business for 3 yrs in april. Tough times for new business development but it's been paying the bills. Also involved in two other family owned businesses: NWF Homebuilders [RBC] (custom homes) and A Family Tradition Tile & Marble. I know the ins and outs most constuction trades and take pride in my work. Built my own house from the ground up. Did everything as an owner/builder, took me 3 yrs while working a full time job, but now have a house w/ over 100k in equity, not bad for 29.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm a *CONCRETE *contractor....anything concrete related ,that's us. Please feel free to check our webiste to learn about the services we provide. Thank you for asking!...

www.BaywoodsConcrete.com


----------



## jriveraclass (Feb 19, 2011)

*Mobile DJ Services*

*Mobile DJ Services
ISLANDER'S DJ SERVICES
*www.islandersdjservices.webs.com

-Weddings
-Company Parties
-Military functions
-Birthdays
-promotional events


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Residential Construction/Remodeling company serving Florida and Alabama 

Lawn Care/Landscape company 

Had to diversify when the housing market slowed. Started my lawn care business 3 years ago. Landed some great commercial accounts that have kept the bills paid.


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Landscape Design & Consulting Company
Adjunct Horticultural Professor 
Radio Show Host (6 years running)
Fine Art Nature & Architectural Photographer
Created a Green Industry Think Tank (create new & more efficent, tools and systems)

Always looking for individuals and companies to take my ideas and run with them. Too much going on to give each and every idea, new technique or modification the time it deserves.


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Garden tools for old folks, a method to bring fish from the second bar to the surf fisherman?


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Dplantmann said:


> Garden tools for old folks, a method to bring fish from the second bar to the surf fisherman?


 
Just put your line in a potato gun and let er rip! No need to bring them to the first bar if you can hit the second.


----------



## SteveH (Oct 3, 2007)

Owner of Retirement Advisors, Inc. in Mobile. We provide financial planning advice and investment management on a fee-only basis. No commission-based selling of products. www.plantoretire.com


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

CHICO said:


> I own 2 strip clubs in North Alabama, looking to expand buisness and have been thinking about adding a west wing. If you are looking for part time or full it does not matter, we are hiring.


I don't have the figure to work in a strip club, eating & fishing takes its toll !!
:table:


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

*BOSS Commercial Building Services*
Commercial and Government Roofing Contractor specializing in metal and low slope roofing.

*The Goldmine*
Paying highest prices in Pensacola area for gold silver and platinum.
Located at 3503 N. Palofax right at the corner of Fairfield. 
Opening a second store in 2 weeks in Fort Walton

If you stop in you will see a familiar face behind the counter, and if from the forum get paid even a little higher than the normal rate.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Clay-Doh said:


> *BOSS Commercial Building Services*
> Commercial and Government Roofing Contractor specializing in metal and low slope roofing.
> 
> *The Goldmine*
> ...


I was so hoping that you would not apply for a position at the strip club...


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Commercial General Contractor in Tuscaloosa,
K&A Builders, Inc
been in business 5 years, shudda done it 10 years ago when it was booming, kinda tough now but we'll make it.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

ha haa whiting.... I think I would make a great stripper!


----------



## Too Tall 2 (Aug 26, 2009)

some of my buildings


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Yep we stay busy in:
Septic, sewer and excavating business
Pool and spa business
Aviation business (cropdusting)
Fiberglass business (on the downslide)


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm just a humble charter boat owner/operator/captain. I've been in business since I was 23, but I was 32 when I got the boat disease. We have been putting smiles on faces here since 1992. Our operation is 100% 
family run. My wife handles bookings, my son has been the deckhand and 50% of the brains behind the boat, and I push the sticks and make the calls of where we fish. My son decides how long we stay on a spot. He likes it best when I stay in the wheelhouse and out of his way. We do mostly 8 hour walk-ons, but we do alot of private trips in the spring and early summer. Come try us sometime, I have a feeling that if you do, you will probably be back. www.aquaventurecharters.com 
Capt. Jim Stone Eric Stone, mate/deckhand:thumbsup:


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I too have a charter business. Come on April!!


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

General contractor H&M construction Company 15 years


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Opening this year; Offshore logistics and oilfield services. Based out of Houston and Rio


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Boat restoration and repair.


----------



## TeamDilligaf (Oct 23, 2007)

An Agent for New York Life in Gulf Breeze, The #1 Life Insurance company that is the oldest(165 years) and largest mutual insurance company, Long Term Care insurance, have never raised rates nor ever applied for a rate increase!, Retirement and Estate planning, and a full Financial company. Overall helping families achieve the financial security they are looking for. Call (850)485-4073 -Joe Pace Jr


----------



## piscator (Feb 11, 2009)

Alabama attorney with solo practice in criminal and domestic law.


----------



## sorrydog (Dec 4, 2010)

Hurricane Shutter company= 15 years
Hazard Mitigation Consulting = 11 years
Real Estate Management/Development = 32 years
Sand Flea menace = Lifetime


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Precision Windshield Repair, we provide a mobile service repairing rock chip damage to automotive windshields. In business since 1992. Good post! (850) 479-1724


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

I am a Financial Advisor in Pensacola and wanted to let everyone know that I am offering complimentary consultations to discuss your financial planning, investment, or life and health insurance needs.

I have 14 years of experience in the financial services industry, the company I represent is a Fortune 300 company and my associates and I currently manage over $90 million in assets. I am fully licensed in Florida and Alabama to offer securities (stocks, bonds, mutual funds, etc.), life insurance and health (disability and long-term care) insurance and variable annuities. When it comes to investing; my philosophy is focused on _Need_, not Greed. I don’t believe in taking on any more risk than necessary when developing strategies to help my clients reach their financial goals. I do believe in proactively managing my client’s accounts on a regular basis, creating efficient, balanced and cost-sensitive portfolios based on each client’s personal situation, and developing a long-term relationship with each and every one of my clients. If you’re already working with an advisor or broker, or if you’re the type of person who likes to manage your own investments, I offer second opinions. If you’re currently participating in your company’s retirement plan, I offer personalized advice that you likely don’t receive from your employer’s plan provider.

If you, or someone you know, would like to chat please PM me with your contact information and I will follow up with you and give you more details about how I help my clients and the services that I offer.

Tim McLarty
850-435-6910


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I along with my partner, own Advanced Roofing and Waterproofing. We specialize in metal roofing but also offer asphalt shingle and flat roof installations. We work on residential new construction and re-roof and commercial re-roof. Another area of specialty is reflective waterproof coatings for industrial/commercial buildings.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Too Tall 2 said:


> General Contractor, usually do pre engineered steel buildings but hurricane shutters have been paying the bills lately.
> 
> Fred Humphreys
> Humphreys Building Contracting, Inc


Need someone to finish a metal building I started, are you interested? PM sent


----------

